

Foursquare Raises $1.35 Million, Led By Union Square Ventures - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/foursquare-raises-13-million-from-union-square-ventures-2009-9

======
sachinag
I'm a bit surprised that they only have 40K users since SXSW. I mean, it's 1)
a really great app and 2) "won" SXSW. There are certainly things I'd change
about it if I were the PM, but only 40K users is a bit scary given how good
the database, marketing, and use cases are.

------
aditya
I wonder what the terms were, given this funding environment and the fact that
most previously funded companies are doing down rounds...

~~~
jeremymims
I'm sure the terms were relatively favorable. Dennis has a good track record,
having sold dodgeball to Google a few years back.

Foursquare is the only purely mobile social network I use and it's terrific. I
suspect their growth rate looks like a hockey stick in the metropolitan areas
the app works in.

~~~
slpsys
Re: the hockey stick--m..maybe? This is entirely anecdotal evidence, but the
"San Francisco" network spreads pretty far across the entire Bay Area (which
is pretty quick to adopt services like this, obviously), and you can still
find yourself within the top 1,000 checking in once or twice per week (e.g.
using the service). Back of the napkin with those figures, I'd estimate
regular usership between 10k-20k. Granted they're branching out to new areas
and new devices all the time, but I'd still say they're just getting to the
blade of that hockey stick.

